# Private messages



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

Apparently private messages are not private on this web board so beware.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tio Copas said:


> Apparently private messages are not private on this web board so beware.


They most certainly are private - no one can see them, not even "behind the scenes"

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tio Copas said:


> Apparently private messages are not private on this web board so beware.


I suspect that you are confusing Visitor Messages with Private Messages

Visitor Messages are publicly viewable on a member's profile, whereas Private Messages are absolutely private.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Tio Copas said:


> Apparently private messages are not private on this web board so beware.


What evidence do you have to support that claim? "Apparently"???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> What evidence do you have to support that claim? "Apparently"???


I've done some investigating & a public Visitor Message sent by the OP was deleted by a moderator, because the content was against forum rules


so - mystery solved! 

in which case :closed_2:


----------

